# honey island hunting club



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

anyone ever heard of the honey island hunting club? it's located in, you guessed it, honey island (which isn't too far from kountze - hardin county). just curious what anyone has heard, or if anyone has had any luck there...

thanks for any and all comments about this place.

rbt2


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I hunt three miles out of Honey island off 1293 and never heard of that club. Been on this lease for about 8 years.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

i live about 10 miles from there and see some pics of some decent deer killed from there. it is your typical east texas lease, too many people, lots of locals hunting year round, that sort of thing. most people on the lease will hunt the first 2 weekends then never see them again. it's cheap compared to other areas of the state. you just have to decide if mostly does and spikes is worth it to you.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

thanks for your help there huntrfish. i joined the club back in the spring. i'm not looking for any "trophies" by any means. i guess that i'm the "wierd" one on this board b/c i don't care a thing about horns. i am just looking to put meat in the freezer for the family.

the thing that i found "odd" about it is that you're only allowed 3 pigs? i thought everyone considered them a "nuisance"... oh well, if i'm able to put 2 deer and 3 pigs in the freezer, that should hold us pretty well...

once again, thanks for the insight!

rbt2


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Does the guy running it work for a pipeline Co?


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

huntrfish said:


> most people on the lease will hunt the first 2 weekends then never see them again. .


Thats cause they've shot or shot at everything on 4 legs those two weekends. Ashame, i'm about 30 minutes from there and would love to have a decent lease that close, just too many outlaws around here.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

rbt2 said:


> thanks for your help there huntrfish. i joined the club back in the spring. i'm not looking for any "trophies" by any means. i guess that i'm the "wierd" one on this board b/c i don't care a thing about horns. i am just looking to put meat in the freezer for the family.
> 
> *the thing that i found "odd" about it is that you're only allowed 3 pigs?* i thought everyone considered them a "nuisance"... oh well, if i'm able to put 2 deer and 3 pigs in the freezer, that should hold us pretty well...
> 
> ...


That's cuzz them people are retarded.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

there is a guy at work that is on a lease right out side kountze, he is also only allow 3 pigs. don't know if that is the same lease, i got on one this year in devers, 22,000 acres, 6 point or better, shot all the hogs you want, only 150 members on it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Could this be Bad Luck Creek next to Pine Ridge hunting club??...WW


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Acres*



dang_ol said:


> there is a guy at work that is on a lease right out side kountze, he is also only allow 3 pigs. don't know if that is the same lease, i got on one this year in devers, 22,000 acres, 6 point or better, shot all the hogs you want, only 150 members on it.


Thats is 146 acres per hunter, that is better than most in East Texas.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

rbt2 said:


> thanks for your help there huntrfish. i joined the club back in the spring. i'm not looking for any "trophies" by any means. i guess that i'm the "wierd" one on this board b/c i don't care a thing about horns. i am just looking to put meat in the freezer for the family.
> 
> the thing that i found "odd" about it is that you're only allowed 3 pigs? i thought everyone considered them a "nuisance"... oh well, if i'm able to put 2 deer and 3 pigs in the freezer, that should hold us pretty well...
> 
> ...


Is the bosses name Kenneth?

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## big rack (Sep 20, 2011)

I've Hunted on the Honey Island Hunting Club for about 45 yrs . I kill a nice buck nearly every year but i Do Not shoot two and two and half year old bucks. I like the 13 inch rule but i don't shoot unless he is a mature buck i see a lots of small eight pt bucks through the hunting season. I kill about 1 hog every year but the hogs are hard to kill they move at night . I seen 40 head of hogs one year at one time but did not see any more the rest of that season. But they picked up my corn nearly every night. All gates are locked and the club is checked at all time of day and night.


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

??? why did you ask about it then tell us you got on it befor you asked us about it.If I am asking about a lease it is before I go look at it or get on it.Good luck and hope you have a great year with lots of fun.I just had to add my 2 cents to this.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm not on the honey island hunting club, but i'm hunting just outside on the 943 hunting club. deer are there, nothing to brag about yet but the rut is just about to start and the bigger deer will start moving more.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

huntrfish said:


> i live about 10 miles from there and see some pics of some decent deer killed from there. it is your typical east texas lease, too many people, lots of locals hunting year round, that sort of thing. most people on the lease will hunt the first 2 weekends then never see them again. it's cheap compared to other areas of the state. you just have to decide if mostly does and spikes is worth it to you.


X2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I hunt on Arizona wildlife we have land off of 146 right at 2610 and some off of 787 just outside of Votaw. Seen some good bucks come off of both places but down off 787 it's lower and wet and seen some huge bucks come from down there and lots of does. I'm not sure were honey island is but sounds close to were I hunt.
Hope this helps
James


----------



## big rack (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you every hunted on the Honey Island Hunting Club? I thank you are making statements that are not true. HIHC must be doing something right it been there for 45+ years and the deer poplation has multiplyed ten fold . It is true that some members want to shoot anything with horns but there are some that are hunting mature bucks. The 13 inch rule will take care of that.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

ive heard u are not allowed to kill does and also the roads on lease to camp are horrible and they dont seem to want to do anything about it.


----------



## big rack (Sep 20, 2011)

Does are kill on HIHC . The number of does are determine by the manager of the lease. Last year it was 30 does.The permits are by drawing. The roads are being worked on soon.If you kill all the does you will not have the bucks.There are more bucks killed on HIHC then most of the leases in the area . Per game warden in the area.


----------

